# hadaka-jime



## tshadowchaser (Dec 16, 2005)

As with any of these I post please start with a discription for the non judo people.
 After that do you like this move or do you prefer a variation of it, if the variation which one and why


----------



## TheBattousai (Dec 16, 2005)

If we are speaking of the same version then I like it as a good begining technique to teach (and learn) and one that should never be forgoten. It can be viewed as one of the most important fundamental technique you can learn.


----------



## bignick (Dec 16, 2005)

Hmmm...shime waza are not exactly my strongest point.  I'm the nage waza guy in my dojo.  I'll let someone else grab the description on this one.  However, the thing that makes hadaka jime and it's variants so useful is their lack of dependence on a gi or clothing period.  Hence the name of the choke hadaka jime, naked strangle/choke.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Dec 17, 2005)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> As with any of these I post please start with a discription for the non judo people.
> After that do you like this move or do you prefer a variation of it, if the variation which one and why


 
Hadaka jime. OK.

1. Throw your opponent in such a way that you are behind him.

2. Wrap your right hand around his neck from behind, so that your right elbow is directly under his chin.

3. grab your own left hand using your right hand, very tightly, then pull the opponent's head towards your own head (the back of his neck should be on your chest). While doing this, make sure your right bicep and your right forearms are digging into the veins at the sides of his neck. This is the blood-constriction move (legal in Judo).

4. If possible, wrap your legs around his waist too for extra leverage.

If my explanations are unclear, then please forgive me because English is not my 1st language. I will post pictures if possible.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 17, 2005)

jujutsu_indonesia said:
			
		

> Hadaka jime. OK.
> 
> 1. Throw your opponent in such a way that you are behind him.
> 
> ...



So this is like a rear naked choke?  With a few differences.

3. grab your own left hand using your right hand, very tightly, then pull the opponent's head towards your own head (the back of his neck should be on your chest). While doing this, make sure your right bicep and your right forearms are digging into the veins at the sides of his neck. This is the blood-constriction move (legal in Judo).  Here, instead I would place my right hand in the inner elbow of my left arm and bring my left hand back behind the head of my opponent pushing his head forward towards away from my body and wedging his neck further into my right elbow.

 4. If possible, wrap your legs around his waist too for extra leverage.  Here, again, only a slight difference would be hooking my feet to the inside of his legs and not crossing them which may allow him to unlock them and escape.  I then lean back and straighten him out while applying the choke.

I am not pointing out these diffences to say one is better then the other, only to understand if the way I was taught is also another way of performing a hadaka-jime.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Dec 17, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> So this is like a rear naked choke? With a few differences.
> 
> 3. grab your own left hand using your right hand, very tightly, then pull the opponent's head towards your own head (the back of his neck should be on your chest). While doing this, make sure your right bicep and your right forearms are digging into the veins at the sides of his neck. This is the blood-constriction move (legal in Judo). Here, instead I would place my right hand in the inner elbow of my left arm and bring my left hand back behind the head of my opponent pushing his head forward towards away from my body and wedging his neck further into my right elbow.


 
The technique you describe above is the henka/variation we are using if we want to push the inside of our right elbow into his windpipe. So this become a combo of arterial constriction and windpipe blockage. Lethal 

Are you from Brazilian Jiujitsu btw? Your technique is a common move in brazilian Jiujitsu.


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 17, 2005)

Hadaka shime is one of my bread and butter techniques.  I'll commonly turn it into the typical rear naked choke, though.  I feel that the hand behind the head gives me a little better leverage and it gives the uki less opportunity to escape.  However, the kata technique has merit in that if the uki resists and one can't get the choke on one side, it is easier to switch to the other side and try it if the hand isn't locked behind the head.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 17, 2005)

jujutsu_indonesia said:
			
		

> The technique you describe above is the henka/variation we are using if we want to push the inside of our right elbow into his windpipe. So this become a combo of arterial constriction and windpipe blockage. Lethal
> 
> Are you from Brazilian Jiujitsu btw? Your technique is a common move in brazilian Jiujitsu.



Nope, submission grappling/mma


----------



## bignick (Dec 17, 2005)

The variation, where the right arm is placed in the crook of the left elbow and the left hand brought behind the neck is very effective and can be very dangerous, possibly lethal, based upon how the hand is placed.

Ok, I was taught hadaka jime slightly differently, so I'll try to describe it.  First, you slide your right arm across uke's neck under their chin.  This will help defeat someone dropping their chin to defeat the technique by forcing their head sideways and exposing their neck.  From there your left hand should be placed palm up on uke's shoulder right by their neck.  Your right hand should grasp your left hand you should use your own head and neck to stabilize uke's head and neck prevent them from moving backward to relieve pressure.  From there you make the small circle motion with your right wrist while pulling with your left to drive your right wrist/forearm into uke's neck and attack the bundle of veins and nerves in the side of the neck, vagus and phrenic nerves, jugular vein, cartoid artery, etc.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 17, 2005)

> The variation, where the right arm is placed in the crook of the left elbow and the left hand brought behind the neck is very effective and can be very dangerous, possibly lethal, based upon how the hand is placed.


 
yep  that is way it is illegal in so many places now for the police to use


Glad to see we have people discribing varriantes of the tech  thats what these threads are about

sorry for any spelling mistakes lately i broke my pinky at work the other day and it throws  my otherwise crummy spelling of even more


----------



## bignick (Dec 17, 2005)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> yep  that is way it is illegal in so many places now for the police to use



Yes, when doing that variation, if you are looking at the palm of your hand...your choking, if you are looking at the back of your hand, you run the risk of breaking their neck.





			
				tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> sorry for any spelling mistakes lately i broke my pinky at work the other day and it throws my otherwise crummy spelling of even more



You've got to learn to blame it on a defective keyboard


----------



## Lisa (Dec 17, 2005)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> As with any of these I post please start with a discription for the non judo people.
> After that do you like this move or do you prefer a variation of it, if the variation which one and why



Can I just add that I think this is a fantastic idea.  Getting a written description of judo techniques really helps me (being non judo) to visualize the technique and see how or if it applies to what I do.  I have often read of techniques that have names strange to me and wonder what they were and how they were performed.

Thanks so much for this.

Lisa


----------



## bignick (Dec 17, 2005)

As for my preferences, my favorite choke involves the gi.  I use hadaka jime as a weapon of opportunity, if it's their I go for it, if not, I don't try to fight for it...


----------

